# Keine Internetverbindung Notebook WLAN via Router



## Nexlamar (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Es nervt gewaltig - ich brauche ständig Internetverbindungen via verschiedene Router (auch bei mir daheim: Fritz Box SL WLAN) - aber nie komme ich ins Internet. Die Verbindung zum Router steht immer, IP-Adressen sind zugewiesen, MAC-Filter aus, Mal mit WEP, Mal ohne etc., habe mir alle relevanten Beiträge hier durchgelesen aber ich komme nicht ins Internet. Woran kann das liegen? Wenn die Verschlüsselung aus ist und die Verbindung zum Router steht, keine Firewall dazuwischen ist und sonstiges muß ich doch ins Internet kommen!? (Sorry, meine Nerven liegen blank) - ich habe selten meine Zeit so verschwendet wie mit so einem Quatsch - ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen ...

Danke und LG,
Markus


----------



## McVader83 (31. Mai 2005)

Ein paar mehr Infos wären schön.
Was für ein Betriebsystem hast du? Was für einen Computer? (Ich nehme mal an einen Laptop) Gehst du nur über WLAN rein? Oder manchmal auch Kabelgebunden? Ist in allen WLANs der DHCP aktiviert? Kann es sein, das du ausversehen den Gateway fest eingetragen hast?

Also ich habe ein Acer TM-4601WLMi mit XP pro und SP2 und habe NULL Probleme ständig in anderen Netzwerken rumzuhängen. Bei den meisten Kunden konnte ich beobachten, das sich 90% aller WLAN Probleme erübrigt haben, sobald WinXP SP2 drauf war.


----------



## ksk (3. Juni 2005)

Versuch mal beim Router einen anderen Channel auszuwählen. Es könnten störungen in der Luft sein, oder ein Nachbar der auch diesen Channel benutzt. Schließlich gehen die Signale in alle Richtungen, welche das beeinflusen könnten. Standartmäsig gibt es 11 oder 13 Channels. Falls du 11 haben solltest, setz ihn auf 5 oder 6 und probiers dann.


----------



## generador (3. Juni 2005)

Kommst du mit nem anderen Rechner denn ins Inet oder auch nicht
geht es wenn du per Kabel dran bist ?
wenn das auch nicht geht würde ich mal versuchen ob deine Daten im Router vielleicht falsch sind das er nicht einwählen kann


----------



## Nexlamar (3. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Danke zunächst für Eure Antworten. Also es handelt sich um ein Centrino-Notebook mit WinXP Home. Kabelgebunden (Firmennetzwerk) war ich erst gestern problemlos im Netz. Probleme gibt es nur wenn ich über einen WLAN Router (egal welcher) in Netz möchte. Die WLAN-Karte funktioniert aber, an der Uni klappt es per Login. Nur "selbsterstellte" Verbindungen funktionieren nicht. Wie gesagt, die Verbindung zum Router steht wunderbar, nur ins Internet läßt er mich nicht. Merci nochmal, solltet ihr weitere Infos brauchen, schreibt hier.

LG,
Markus


----------



## McVader83 (4. Juni 2005)

Hast du schon mal mit "ping"  versucht den Router zu erreichen?
Das beste ist ich schreib mal ein kurzes tutorial:

1. Eingabeaufforderung öffnen (Start|Programme|Zubehör)
2. 
	
	
	



```
ipconfig /all
```
 Das zeigt dir deine IP Adresse und die IP Adresse von dem Router (Gateway)
3. 
	
	
	



```
ping 192.168.0.1
```
 192.68.0.1 ist nur ein beispiel... hier musst du die ip adresse von dem router eintragen
4. Dann kommt entweder sowas hier:

```
Ping wird ausgef?hrt f?r 192.168.0.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:

Antwort von 192.168.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
Antwort von 192.168.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
Antwort von 192.168.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
Antwort von 192.168.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128

Ping-Statistik f?r 192.168.0.1:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0 (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Mittelwert = 0ms
```
oder sowas hier:

```
Ping wird ausgef?hrt f?r 192.168.0.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:

Zeit?berschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeit?berschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeit?berschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeit?berschreitung der Anforderung.

Ping-Statistik f?r 192.168.0.1:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 0, Verloren = 4 (100% Verlust),
```

Was bedeutet das jetzt? Das erste heißt das du den router wirklich erreichst das zweite bedeutet du erreichst ihn nicht. Solltest du den Router erreichen, versuche einfach mal ins Internet zu pingen, wenn nicht stimmt schon was mit der Verbindung nicht.

5.
	
	
	



```
ping www.heise.de
```
Bekommst du darauf eine antwort? Wenn ja, ist eigentlich alles gut. Wenn nein gibt es wieder zwei verschiedene Versionen von Antworten. Entweder er erzählt dir was davon, das er den Host nicht findet, was bedeutet das du keine Verbindung zu einem DNS Server hast oder er macht eine Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung dann stimmt was anderes nicht.

Versuch das mal bitte und schreib dann das Ergebnis hier rein. Vielleicht kommen wir der Lösung dann näher.


----------

